
Partnership on AI - falava
http://www.partnershiponai.org
======
okket
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12601471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12601471)
(11 hours ago, 158 comments)

------
jcrei
How does this compare or compete with Open AI?
[https://www.openai.com](https://www.openai.com)

------
gerfficiency
Nice. I'm sure the NSA wants in on this partnership as well!

~~~
ghostDancer
Probably they have arranged the "marriage".

